# Setting Up Japanese Box Plane



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 10, 2022)

Since I went ahead and ordered one, I've been reading stuff and watching videos all morning on how to setup and maintain Japanese box planes.

I've seen some good stuff but really enjoyed these two that popped up in my feed.

Couldn't help but think of @refcast. 






This'll give me something to do while I fill out the rest of the tools I want and start getting supplies.


----------



## Lars (Sep 10, 2022)

Don't overthink it and you'll be fine imo.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 10, 2022)

Lars said:


> Don't overthink it and you'll be fine imo.



Good advice and always a good reminder Lars! I'm not after whisper-thin shavings, just a functional tool so that should play well to my newness. Start slow and learn. And I'll finally have a use for my 8k stone!


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 12, 2022)

You went and did it lol. I think the good old Stanley number 3 would have served you well. 

But hey, I know when I'm asking about I tool I want, I'm really just asking for someone to help talk me into getting a new toy to play with. 

I would be lying if I said I haven't thought about getting myself one of these to mess around with when I'm doing something with wood.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 13, 2022)

Oh I'm sure I'll get a No. 3.


----------



## Rangen (Sep 13, 2022)

Sounds like fun. I played around with these years ago, and found them tricky, because the wood would change shape on me under variable air moisture. Perfectly tuned on Monday was not perfectly tuned on Wednesday. Really enjoyed the sharpening part though, and that little hammer you use to take the blade out still comes in handy for hammering brads and other lightweight jobs.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 25, 2022)

Bought a cheaper one off Amazon. The construction actually isn't terrible though it needs a ton of fitting. The problem with that is, they used some pretty hard wood (oak?) for the box and it isn't exactly fitting friendly.

What types of wood are the boxes normally made out of?


----------



## zizirex (Oct 2, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Bought a cheaper one off Amazon. The construction actually isn't terrible though it needs a ton of fitting. The problem with that is, they used some pretty hard wood (oak?) for the box and it isn't exactly fitting friendly.
> 
> What types of wood are the boxes normally made out of?


Kanna Dai is usually made out of Oak, Japanese Oak, I don't know is it any difference from NA white/red oak. it's really dense for sure.


----------

